# Important Notice



## Tjettom

IMPORTANT NOTICE

Because of circumstances beyond our control,all T-jet races at 
Tjettom's Slot Car Alley will be cancelled directly after the Dash 
For Cash race next Sunday,June 22nd.
Due to the inability of procurring suitable replacement T-jet 
motor parts; ie. armatures and motor magnets,we have been forced to 
face the facts and come to the unhappy decision to end future 
competitive T-jet racing after all.
Furthermore,it has been noted that because of the unavailability 
of said (suitable)replacement motor parts,extreme differences in 
performance and competition has become quite an issue. Due to this 
lack of fairness and equality,we fear that the legacy of fun that has 
been historical associated with T-jet racing could become an issue as 
well.
It is with great sadness that this day has come. Hopefully there 
may again be a day that competitive T-jet racing at Tjettom's Slot 
Car Alley returns.Until then,or further notice...long live the T-
jet....

Regards,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## Mexkilbee

Sounds like it's time to go "Big Block" Non-Mag Racing!! As far as competition level goes, The Cream allways rises! There is no fair in racing, Money wins! That's why it's been the sport of Kings for 5000yrs. Still sad to here about, hope it dosn't happen here in Buffalo.


----------



## dlw

*Don't Cancel The Races......*

Instead, you could have a AW/JL - Aurora Tuff Ones race. These cars are pretty close.


----------



## Tjettom

NO THANKS! It's T-jet racing or nothing! The T-Jet is a true legacy that is still unique after 40 years...I'm a loyal fan of the lil bugger........Only slot car I own nowadays....An believe me I've owned almost all of em at one point or another...

Tjettom


----------



## wheelszk

You must live in a cave if you can't get parts


----------



## Tjettom

Wheels,..... Does living in a cave make a difference in the availability of useable t-jet armatures and quantities of decent motor magnets....? 

I don't live in a cave either....What's your problem?

Tjettom


----------



## SwamperGene

Tom why not just tweak the rules to bring it down to a level field? "suitable" - sounds like it's already stacked in the usual winners' favor.

Maybe some just aren't ready to lose?


----------



## Tjettom

Swamper Gene, ? I guess I don't understand your post..

Tom


----------



## noddaz

*Huh?*

Ok, what I guess we all need here is to see your rules...
(Before we make total fools of ourselves arguing something we don't know about...) lol

And BTW way Tom... 
What are you going to race...?

Scott


----------



## tjettim

Good arms are hard to find.May I suggest the Johnny Lightning mags
and arms as a replacement? If not try the Magnatraction arms with
the tuff-one and afx magnets,that is what Fray used to run and plenty
are still around.


----------



## SwamperGene

Scott's got it right...without knowing "The Rulez" it is hard really see where you're coming from, though words like "suitable" and "useable" used in conjunction with "competitive" suggest whatever rules are in place have allowed a sorting problem to surface. The only way to fix that is to use the rules to establish equity among what readily available parts are prevalent in your group. The guys with the primo parts who are likely winning might not like it, but if the spread in performance is due to deep pockets and wide technical variations, they're really not proving anything anyway. 

If it's coupled with building issues, start spreading the tips around. :thumbsup:

:freak:


----------



## scoreracer

*Lucky Bob's*

Try Lucky Bob's Raceway. He has thousands of brand new, in the case T-Jets. He also has the parts and accessories to build or rebuild them. If you don't see it on the website, give him a call, it might not be on there yet.

Lucky Bob's Raceway
5822 W. Forest Home 
Milwaukee, WI. 53220 
Phone: 414-327-4003 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Why not just switch over to the Tyco 440x2 long wheel base pan chassis? They are more consistant handling and performance wise than a lifelike, and you actually have to drive them. We have had years of competitive racing with the Tycos, and still run some of the same cars. Once you buy a Tyco, you won't race anything else.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## wheelszk

Tjettom said:


> Wheels,..... Does living in a cave make a difference in the availability of useable t-jet armatures and quantities of decent motor magnets....?
> 
> I don't live in a cave either....What's your problem?
> 
> Tjettom


IT'S CALLED A JOKE.


----------



## tjettim

In G-jet our club has a claiming rule.Just set a fair price and
the field will level out.


----------



## videojimmy

switch to stock chassis with silicone rears.... not as fast, but just as much fun.
no fuss, no muss, no hard feelings or jealousy over who was able to spend the most on their toy car. 


This is why I could never get serious about joining a racing club.

No offense, I just don't get it I guess. If the whole point is getting together to have a good time, why get bogged down with over regulation and arguments over complicated rules and restrictions? Why not just race stock, out of the box, cars? Then you can have an open drag comptetion at the end of the day, just for for kicks, no rules.... fastest car wins, period. 


Like I said, I guess I just don't get it. 

Long live basement racing!


----------



## Mexkilbee

I'm with VideoJim, "I'd never join a club, that would have me for a member". Claiming rules are in effect at the 1:1 local roundy round tracks here in Western NewYork, it seams to work. No sense throwing 50g's into a motor your competition can claim from you for 10. We also run a Stock T-Jet class, exception is any "Copper" brush, and slip on skinny sillys, and a stock Hard Plastic body, no cuts, Lot's-o-fun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Tycos, Tycos, Tycos


----------



## Mexkilbee

Tyco's Tyco's Tyco's, Beef or Chicken?


----------



## Montoya1

This same topic is all over the www, no idea if it is the same poster but so far any suggestions for a way out gets rejected out of hand.


----------



## noddaz

*At least...*

At least there has been no shortage of good suggestions...

Scott


----------



## TheRockinator

SRT's. Cheap, Plentyfull, almost any Tomy body back to original AFX will fit. Even the AW X-Traction bodies snap right on. Add slip on Sili's and if you want the racing REALLY tight turn the volts down to around 15. They stick like a Neo but you can actually see them! I know a guy who has added a neo dot to his SRT's and he can't find a car that will beat them. I use them to run my vintage AFX Can-Am bods. Cool to see those cars move fast.

Later, The Just another idea by the cheap and also T-Jet frustrated Rockinator


----------



## SuperFist

FFS, what's wrong with you guys anyway *?*

If you can't get it together with your T-Jets,
just consult Dave at Dave's H.O. Raceway.

*Dave's H.O. Raceway* http://www.geocities.com/daveshoraceway/

They've been racing T-Jets over there for 18 years.


----------



## Tjettom

TO MOST REPLYS :

Please reread original post a little slower. 
To all others; with alternatives: Thank you very much but...We already have or still do race or use these other cars/methods but after racing HO for over 45 years prefer racing Tjets. If you notice in the original post it mentions the short comings of the modern day (competitive) tjet and that is suitable replacement [motor] parts....IE armatures and motor magnets. Please note, Cannabalized JL arms/ magnets are not replacement parts either. They are in short supply as well. This issue has been investigated-reason for the post is to see if there is any answers to rectifying this problem...The competitive tjet is becoming extinct...

Thanks,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## medic57

Tom, ole buddy. since Auriro parts haven;t been made in many years, it stands to reason that T-Jetters will simply rin out of consumable parts. There a potentially 3 fixes to this problem,

1. Use other parts form other car of which there is no shortage of usable parts.

2. Allow aftermarket parts to be use thereby reitalizing the market,

3. Since Aurora no longer exists and no longer makes parts, it time to let T-Jet simply Die in peice. 

You only want to use original Aurora parts, but they are almost gone, you don;t want to use any aftermarket parts, so that is a problem.

A question?

What exactly do you want?


----------



## Tjettom

Medic, (ole buddy)?....

Here's my response to your most offensive and re dic clueless questions....

1. Use other parts form other car of which there is no shortage of usable parts.

ANSWER...Do you really think there is a such thing as the SAME parts on other cars? Don't you reallize what you think is no shortage of so called "useable" parts is non existant! There are NO replacement parts for or from these other "cars".
The parts that you think you may be able to get are in very 
SHORT supply and are from cannabalized JL's... And furtermore are not the same parts used by any organized groups to date...for tjet racing that is....I will try making this simple and perfectly clear!

2. Allow aftermarket parts to be use thereby reitalizing the market,

ANSWER, If you paid attention to my post,I'm sure you read -REPLACEABLE MOTOR PARTS.... Nothing was mentioned about any other chassis parts. It said MOTOR PARTS, ie. ARMATURES and MAGNETS!! DO YOU KNOW OF AFTERMARKET motor parts? Apparently you do...How about letting the rest of us in on it? As my post never said ANYTHING about shortage or not using any other aftermarket CHASSIS parts...They are all available by any amount you need! And most any decent tjet racer already has a ton of empty available chassis....

3. Since Aurora no longer exists and no longer makes parts, it time to let T-Jet simply Die in peice. 

ANSWER; I would certainly hope you know we all have a good idea about Aurora being out of business as well as not making parts...You may also find out some day that there was ton of cars made that could still be used if it wasn't for A SHORTAGE OF MOTOR PARTS ! ie: Armatures and motor magnets...How do you know it is time for anything to die? Are you a medic? What would you think about tjet racing if some enthusiasts like me or some individual would find some way to produce tjet MOTOR parts? Just cause you hate tjets,why do you care about them or say they should die? You know,I kinda wish the best for every other HO racers endeavors...Ya ever owned any classic cars and appreciated the fact that there are cottage industries to help keep em from dieing? Gee, ya know some people aren't as trendy as others and Old School is Cool with lots of us... Most times a lot more enjoyable too..

You only want to use original Aurora parts, but they are almost gone, you don;t want to use any aftermarket parts, so that is a problem.

ANSWER; Where in the HE__ did you hear or read this CRA_? I think reading slower might give you some MUCH better insight to my post ....
Where in the world did I say I only wanted to use "original Aurora" parts? 
AND...duh?...WE KNOW they are almost gone...Why do you think the reason for my original post!!!
Also why would you say I wouldn't use any aftermarket parts? That's totally insane! Why on earth would someone turn down a chance to have aftermarket tjet MOTOR parts???

I just can't beleive you would waste my time typing all this? Please reread the original post again. Hopefully other tjet enthusiasts will too and maybe someone besides you will have a heck of a lot better solution than...
"It time to let T-jet simply die in piece".......???

Tjettom Baker


----------



## coach61

Can you not buy after market mags anymore? I would have thought that market was doing ok still..I know you can get rewinds done, guess it would be expensive though to race then.. too bad hate to see any class of car go away..you can pick up a lot of nos tjets in the next HOHT auction as Dan of Dash motorsports donated a HUGE lot of bodies that Bob, Randy and I have custom painted.. (Ok who didn't see I was going to do a shamless promotion for the Auction and Plug our Sponsers...) 


Dave


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Very simple.

Adapt to survive.

Or dont.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## Tjettom

Mike, That is easier said than done with racing amoungst organized groups who have control of the rules.I'm sure you must know this. I'm not merely posting this information for the basement racer although I see I might not should have posted on this board. I see many are not up to speed as far as competitive tjet racing with the major sanctioned groups is concerned. I did not know that when first posting on this board.Just any aftermarket motor parts don't necessarily fit the legality of the rules. If that were the case,plenty afx as well as many custom arms and magnets could be used but then the cars wouldn't be tjets anymore. They would either be modified,outlaw,or unlimited tjets. Then you may as well run inline cars instead...

Tjettom Baker


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Tom.....

With all due respect,there seems to be a group out there that thinks that anyone not involved with one of the big "sanctioned" race organization are somehow second class HO racers who are out of touch with reality.

IMHO,"basement racers" probably make up 90% or better of the guys involved in HO slot car racing.Hardly second class citizens.
Speaking for myself,and perhaps some others out there,when I got back into the hobby 5 or 6 years ago,I was drawn to the "sanctioned racing".

I gave up on that real quick,after seeing all of the crap that goes along with it on the boards.I dont know for sure,but I would be willing to bet that a lot of others did as I did and soon just said the heck with organized racing.

I think that a huge part in the success of this bulletin board is the fact that the majority of us here are "basement racers" and participate here because it is devoid of the constant bickering that goes on in other boards where the sun rises and sets on "sanctioned racing".Personally,I think its sundown for a lot of the sanctioned groups.

Read here a while,and you will see that quite a few guys here have some pretty nice little "organized" clubs of their own.And what they do is of no less importance to me then what the "organized"clubs do.In fact,what they do means absolutely nothing to me.

So Tom,as I said from the start,with all due respect,this just happens to be my opinion based on my observations over the last few years..YMMV.

Mike(basement racer for life)


----------



## medic57

> What would you think about tjet racing if some enthusiasts like me or some individual would find some way to produce tjet MOTOR parts?


WHP offered that recenctly and was shaot down by the Fray People.

Another big problem, YOY and many others want to buy cases of parts to sort through to have that 1 good car, Tou are desroying your own hobby by these actions,



> Larry, I was thinking probably 200-500 armatures as well as 100-200 pair of good AFX magnets.


So where does that leave the newbie,

If the T-Jets racers can't share any better than this, it's time to let the class die,


----------



## Bill Hall

*IHOP Dreams*

You hospital auxillary ladies are breakin my heart.

Let me remind you that in some places on the planet.....say anywhere outside of slot alley... it was hard to get parts even when the lil bastages were still in production. So from my perspective parts access is pretty darn good now by comparison.

Speaking of perspective...get some! We've been racing "orphans" for some time. "No factory support". Not to mention the fact that they are right on the cusp of being antiques anyway. The only reason we're just now getting around to peewhining was some huge production numbers originally. 

So I would ask where or on what planet does anyform of vintage racing actually exist where it is affordable and specifically selected parts rain from the sky like skittles at little er no cost just so Johnny newcomer can have a taste? Bonghit I say!

The bottom line is that there is nuthin wrong with the concept of quality reproduction parts. However expecting them for milk money is where fantasy t-jet campers meet the bully on the block...aka cold hard reality.

Then and now, it's always really been all about ascertaining the good parts from the mediocre or subpar parts anyway. Regardless of whether yer lumping through a box from granny's attic, the last known mastercase of unmolested NOS chassis, a tangled scum pile from ebay, or paying some aftermarket manufacturer to ensure perfection straight out of the can the costs will be relative! Quality takes time and time is money. To get one ya gotta give the other. So if yer not willing to sift parts AND yer not willing to pay some one else to do it for you ....then there is NO answer!

So how bad do ya really wanna race anyway? Cuz if ya really wanna race... you'll just race. Remember that concept?.... Real racin' was in a dank dark basement or a stuffy attic. Real racing was on the rec-room rug with the family cat er dog going nuts and Mom scowling cuz she could never get the vacuuming done. Real racing was actually trying something different from time to time.

Didnt wanna hear 'bout no sanctioning bodies then er now. At the point where I gotta attend meetings and have discussions while listening to disertations about the "whatness and why" of lil toy cars... I B DUN!

....cuz I'm already married!


----------



## Tjettom

Mickey, This is incredible...Just how much drama do you read out of my words anyway??? This is utterly ridiculous...
You are amazing....I can't beleive it!

Once again let me reply to your questions and statements! I am going slow so read this carefully...

WHP offered that recenctly and was shaot down by the Fray People.
ANSWER; WHP probably should have asked the racers who use the armatures. The Fray is a small part of the hobby anyway. Just because the FRAY people and WHP can't do business is totally irrelavant to the rest of the tjet world. Do you think just because two entities can't do business that is reason no one else should? GEEZ!

Another big problem, YOY and many others want to buy cases of parts to sort through to have that 1 good car, Tou are desroying your own hobby by these actions,
ANSWER; Do you dream this stuff? Who says I "want" to buy a case of anything? 
And if I did have to buy a case to have to sort thru to get that 1 good car YOU might understand my concern for my ORIGINAL post!! GEEZ!!
I'm not too sure there are many cases to find that "1" good car either...How's that!
"Tou are destroying your own hobby by these actions"
ANSWER; Are you refering to my buying cases in which I have never done? Or is this something you made up?
If you could read clearly my actions are looking for ways to recify the problems with my hobby in which you are not part of the cure.

Quote:
Larry, I was thinking probably 200-500 armatures as well as 100-200 pair of good AFX magnets. 
ANSWER; You got a problem with this one too? 
Yeah, I think if I could find the source for this quantity at the minimum I would be more than wise to be in the buying market for future use although mostly because I personally know about at least a hundred tjet friends who probably would like the most of it. I am a hobbiest. I have almost depleted a 45 year supply of tjet parts already from helping friends and newbies. Is that Ok? 

So where does that leave the newbie,
ANSWER; Take a guess....Well no maybe that's not an alternative....LET ME TELL YOU WHERE DOES THAT LEAVE A NEWBIE..If I can help him that's what built the Tjet genre of the hobby to begin with. Getting together and having a good time which (some of us )would like to preserve for years to come...

If the T-Jets racers can't share any better than this, it's time to let the class die, 
ANSWER; Gee thanks for all your cordial concern.....
Hope you never see dire straits Mickey my X friend.

Tjettom


----------



## Tjettom

I apologise for posting on this site. It wont happen again.
Beleive me,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## AfxToo

Sorry Tom. Hope you find something to fill the void.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I don't have a basement, my track is in the garage, next to my old outdated hot rod. We don't have any organized races down here in Texas. It's pretty much a slot car frontier. We race Tycos. It's just the most dependable racing in these parts.
I wrote a song. It goes like this..... Tycos, Tyyyyyyyyyyycos,Tycoooooooooooos

Tyco Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, I saw this in another thread, and thought it might help.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...&I=LXPHC0&P=ML

:thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu

Medic you race as much as you type? I know you can't marshall!


----------



## blubyu

And what ever happened to all that Tyco stuff sent out your way?


----------



## Bill Hall

Tjettom said:


> I apologise for posting on this site. It wont happen again.
> Beleive me,
> Tjettom Baker


Aw c'mon Tom! A little racous debate is all in good fun.

So far it's been a pretty dull spring/summer around here. Until you came along the only guy we had to pound on was Dan (Lenny) and he only went 12rounds.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I just read through this thread again, and it got me to thinking.................they don't race front engine cars at Indy anymore. I just thought it was sad.

Ted the Tyco Tornado


----------



## medic57

Tom

Excatly, what do you want out of the T-Jets world (parts) and how do you propose to get them (them) and what will you do thit them?


----------



## martybauer31

Medic, you should probably let this go after your actions over on Planet of Speed...

http://www.planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=4227&start=60

Destroying a body given to you for free by Tom whether you agree with him on T-Jets or not was a despicable thing..... it speaks volumes unfortunately.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

If I had known what was goin on at the other BB's I would not have opened my yap.I was busy working on my track yesterday and didnt hit all the DL's like I normally do.

Tom,I hope you come back.You seem like a guy who knows a thing or two or three.

This is a pretty good bunch of guys.We could always use another.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, Tom. All in all we just enjoy racing and everything to do with it. Organized or not, the thrill is what it's all about. It really is a sad passing, the racing of pure Tjet times. Tycos are also a finite supply. Any Tyco purist doesn't like the Mattels. (you ever notice how the smaller magnets rattle in the chassis of a mattel?) Fifty or sixty years from now, I'll be mourning the loss of pure Tyco racing. So, I'm there man. I hope you continue to post here. Knowledge is scarce around these parts, and you seem to know exactly, specifically what you are talking about.
Would you consider changing your handle to TycoTom?

Rich


----------



## Tjettom

Rich, I promised myself to stay off the boards with too much pertinent information and just save it for the folks I deal with in the racing community but since I am doing a review on controllers that I promised to do since Jerry Schmoyer was kind enough to custom build me two controllers that he will soon have on the market.So,look for a report soon concerning Jerry Schmoyers custom built Stage II adjustable ohm controllers. They are the best resistor controllers I have EVER had the pleasure to try out! They are custom made for tjets and are fully adjustable in two ranges. He also sells fixed ohm tjet controllers in I beleive 90 and 120 ohm. These adjustable ohm models are so smooth and controllable as they are available in 120-180 and 142-225 ohm range. They make all tjets VERY smooth and under control all the way from FRAY/ NITRO cars to box stock tjets....VERY NICE!....

Hey Rick...A little more news....How did you know what my nick name was for most of the time since the 80's ---Yep....
Tyco Tom...and now you know another part to the rest of the story. Another sad bit of news is you won't be running those TYCOs near as long as you think you are..Yep, NO armatures...It had been said when Mattel took over Tyco they did away with all inventory. It was also said when current vendors deplete their inventory that's it unless something happens.
Well, I've been in the shop all day working on various dirt car masters for some resin casters and it's late with a full day fabricating tomorrow...

Thanks for the replys and hope all are happy and well...
Tjettom Baker


----------



## SuperFist

Tjettom said:


> ... Another sad bit of news is you won't be running those TYCOs near as long as you think you are..Yep, NO armatures...It had been said when Mattel took over Tyco they did away with all inventory. It was also said when current vendors deplete their inventory that's it unless something happens.


I don't understand any of this knee jerking about the availability of any slot car parts.
Unless this thread is some kind of fiction to check up the racers about their knowledge.

Like when racing Tycos use the stock Wizzard A3P01 armature because unlike the Tyco ones they're more consistently good.
__________________


----------



## Tjettom

Hey Superfist.....That's great to know...Thanks for the heads up! These are the things I'm tryin to find out...That sounds like a great replacement armature... I'll pass that info on to my friends who have a weekly Tyco race. I'm sure they'll appreciate hearing the good news...

You call it knee jerking if you like,I call it communication with others who might also have concern.
I have only stated what I hear.I do appreciate all valid opinions.
If you consider my efforts knee jerking please let me know so I won't post and waste good peoples time...

Thanks,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## SuperFist

Sorry about that Tom, it's more about me.
The guys I race with are all over that tech stuff and test and tune all the time.

Wizzard has 3 stock arms that work for the Tycos. ST01, WS01 & A3P01.
Most of the guys know want the A3P01 and that's the one I use.
__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool data guys. I know arms are supposed to get tired after a while, but I have some Tycos I've been using the same arms in since 1990. They still run great! Sure some of them have slowed down, but others have developed a kind of character. A predictability under race conditions that gives me an edge. Everyone knows tires fall off during a race heat. How about arms? I have no hard technical evidence, just the way the car feels. I have one set up for long wheel base. I use the 74 Charger on it. It's a beast of a body, but this chassis seems to like it. I swear the car knows how to run a 3 minute heat by itself. I can really push the car hard throughout the heat. I find that most guys are subject to tire grip, and as the heat goes on, they tend to over shoot the corners. Not this car. I actually have fun near the end of the heat dragging a competitor into a corner too hard, or chasing into a corner too hard. It's rarely the fastest, but the car just seems to stick. I've looked at it real close, and it doesn't have any stronger traction magnets than any other Tyco. It feels like the torque band changes slightly as the heat goes on. Is this just theory, or has someone else experienced this with another brand?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## SuperFist

You can do a few things to a Tyco 440X2 to be able to race them.
This is the Tyco I race on a banked oval.

It had too much coast coming into the turns with the 8/22 gear so in increased the brush tension with Wizzard E28 silver .007 H.T. brush springs.
And it's got Wizzard double pickup shoe springs and that gives more power to the armature.
A Wizzard A3P01 unbalanced 6 ohm.

I got the chassis lowered so the traction magnets and motor magnets are as close as I can get them to the rails.
By relieving the bulkheads and back of the chassis that's over the rails and grinding the front tires and using Quicker .270 double flange hubs with Super Tires.
It's also got a BSRT pro guide pin, brass bushings in the bulkheads and reversed zapped traction magnets.
Other than that the car is stock.

* It’s still a piece of crap compared to a BSRT G3.
But when the guys are racing Tycos it's either that or I don’t race at all.









__________________


----------



## AfxToo

I'd also recommend the Slottech pro ski shoes for the X2 (http://slottech.net/NEW2.aspx). Copper is good enough. These work very well with the double wound shoe springs.


----------



## Mexkilbee

I would still like to see the rules for T-Jet racing at TJetToms, can or will you post them?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So SuperFist,
You have to grind the chassis and install a bunch of after market stuff just to compete? What are you running against? What controller are you using? Most of our Tycos we run are box stock, tires and all. The slide adds to the excitement. It's kinda like drifting. To get the magnets lower, we just flip the rear bulk head upside down. It drops the magnets out of the chassis a little bit. The step shoes work better on a banked track. WHat kind of bank track do you run on? Can you post pics? We run on my bank track. It's a four lane Tomy. www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars I agree, the early 80s Tyco pan design is no match for todays 'hyper-stick' tech, but that's what the bsrts are for.

Real men race Tycos

Rich


----------



## SuperFist

None of those box stock cars can do anything on the big speed tracks.
They just end up getting destroyed in high speed crashes,
I got a few broken ones.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2385481&postcount=11
__________________


----------



## Mexkilbee

There is a big differance in "Box Stock" Tycos. Does the bulk heads have the check marks, does it have the three little dots? Does the arm have the plastic spacers or the phelonic ones, was the chasis made in singapor, or malaysa? I raced in an "Stock" Tyco Stock car series (pan chasis), you really had to pay attention and spend your $$'s wisely to be competitive. Luckily everone at the track was open on which ones to look for. But I thought this was about a guy having to close down his T-jet racing?


----------



## Tjettom

Mexkilbee, Thanks for the inquiry. I think the intent of the thread got stolen...hehehe....

Hey as for rules I have my own rules nowdays but I still race FRAY,NITRO,and MAHOR rules occassionally depending where I go.

Here at my track I finally devised a set of rules intended put tjets in a more closer environment.
Since we are in the midwest,we most always use some type of dirt car bodys -from coupes and fair grounds racers to dirt late models and modifieds.
Aurora tjet chassis/16 ohm min.arms/any Aurora motor mags except superII....
Any plastic front/rear wheels, .325 fronts .355 rears
Any stock non lightened gears/ any crown gear and any aftermarket gears.
Any magnetic axle.
No chassis mods.
Any readily available shoes/springs
Tires, any OEM rubber. Mostly we use JL skinnys
Makes for fun slideways and drifting action

Thanks for your asking
I think that's about it.
Tjettom Baker


----------



## Sundance

Tjet Tom send me a pm as to where you are racing. From your last post it sounds like you are doing my kind of racing Thanks Sundance.

:woohoo:


----------



## Tjettom

Sundance,
Mostly I race in Illinois and some surrounging states.
I used to travel a lot more before. I have spinal fusions and numerous knee surgerys. Darn dirt bikes. I'm 56 yo now...Gettin old....been racing since 62.....

Take care...stay in touch,
Tjettom


----------



## Sundance

Boy can I relate. 51 and 6 knee surgerys later and yes those dad blasted dirt bikes anyway. Sundance :wave:


----------



## SuperFist

Tjettom said:


> ...Here at my track I finally devised a set of rules intended put tjets in a more closer environment.
> Since we are in the midwest,we most always use some type of dirt car bodys -from coupes and fair grounds racers to dirt late models and modifieds.
> Aurora tjet chassis/16 ohm min.arms/any Aurora motor mags except superII....
> Any plastic front/rear wheels, .325 fronts .355 rears
> Any stock non lightened gears/ any crown gear and any aftermarket gears.
> Any magnetic axle.
> No chassis mods.
> Any readily available shoes/springs
> Tires, any OEM rubber. Mostly we use JL skinnys
> Makes for fun slideways and drifting action
> 
> Thanks for your asking
> I think that's about it.
> Tjettom Baker


Those will be real nice Tom, I want to race some of them. :thumbsup:

I’d like to suggest building one with some of these parts...

Moonstone T-Jet Dirt Late Model
http://www.moonstonebodies.com/dirt_late_model.html

RT-HO RT-255D white Delrin o-ring front .225 dia. 1.310 wide.
You can try adding a piece of lead in the chassis over the guide pin 1 to 2 Grams if the car hops during acceleration.
Wizzard, E-82 pickup shoes (.020)
Wizzard, E-81 copper brushes.
Wizzard, TJ01 cnc machined top gear set.
Wizzard, TJ02 cnc machined 14 tooth gear for the pinion.
American Line HO, AML 714 15 tooth crown gear.
Wizzard, RDFR-177 .177 dia. double flange hubs. (white)
__________________


----------



## Tjettom

SuperFist,

We use all of those manufacturers parts....
We often have input with RTHO parts...
We exclusively use moonstone dirt late model bodies.
I do custom tjet painting and Dan Luna of Moonstone bodies is a good friend and customer.

I hope you put together some of them as I feel they offer some of the most fun racing tjets. Many good friends have come to my races only to leave and find themselfs doing a little changing in there tjet formats. Altho I have many cars set up for all tjet classes,I trully beleive the rubber tired dirt car bodied tjets are the most fun and exciting. 
There are three key factors in doing this.
1....use skinny rubber tires JL's are better than Aurora and really can be used as is.
2....A short track is most prefered...4x8's work great..try keeping the track lenght under 35-40' Also we build inlaid tracks so drifting is smooth...
3....Max wheel width is 1.085....
You'll find out skinny Aurora tires are fun but need trued and some guys aren't too good at it plus everyone wants to use wintergreen oil on them and unsupervised use of that can cause MAJOR track damage in the form of melted spots in any plastic it sets on for a short time.
I hope you have good luck if you try em out...Plus look for Moonstone to release a UMP dirt modified tjet body soon.I'm almost finished with the master.It's very nice if you enjoy dirt car bodies.

Good luck racing, hope all this helps....I hate typing,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## Tjettom

SuperFist, We dont use any added front weight EVER when using (rubber) tires- and if we did it would be by using brass wheels. The trick to learn about added front end weight is it is absolutely relative to rear tire traction. The more traction the heavier the front end you can use. With rubber rear (slick realistic) tires delrin fronts are used.If the body weight doesn't keep the front end from hopping, either compress the pickup spring or try cutting a half coil only if necessary. Think of front end weight as trying to push a wheel barrow full with slick shoes on wet grass.....not too good till you put on the hiking boots....

Just incase some didn't know,
Thanks,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## Tjettom

Super, those RTHO delrin fronts are .325 diameter and used at 1.085 width....also they are independent as well...
Order many from Rick and tell him I sent ya....could be a discount somewhere someday for one of us...Hehehe...

Thanks
Tjettom Baker


----------



## noddaz

*ok...*

Here at my track I finally devised a set of rules intended put tjets in a more closer environment.
Since we are in the midwest,we most always use some type of dirt car bodys -from coupes and fair grounds racers to dirt late models and modifieds.
_Cool, sounds like fun!_

Aurora tjet chassis/16 ohm min.arms/any Aurora motor mags except superII....
_No JL/AW magnets? Makes for a lot less searching and comparing magnets._
_One of your questions was about finding magnets._
_Note: This is not meant as a criticism. Just asking a question._

Any plastic front/rear wheels, .325 fronts .355 rears
_Wide wheels, skinny wheels? Anything?_

Any stock non lightened gears/ any crown gear and any aftermarket gears.
_Including plastic AF/X gears?_

Any magnetic axle.
_Any width? Including AF/X and Tuff Ones width?_

No chassis mods.
_Understood._

Any readily available shoes/springs
_Also understood._

Tires, any OEM rubber. Mostly we use JL skinnys
_No silicone?_

Makes for fun slideways and drifting action
_Yes it would....._

Scott


----------



## SuperFist

Tjettom said:


> ...Tires, any OEM rubber. Mostly we use JL skinnys
> Makes for fun slideways and drifting action


Tom, do you use the OEM JL skinny replacement tires Wizzard PVT04 *?*
__________________


----------



## Tjettom

SuperFist,
We don't use ANY silicone tires in our skinny (rubber) tired dirt car classes. The silicone would definately defeat the purpose of using the dirt car bodies and having slideways racing action...
We either use original skinny Aurora rubber tires or preferably JL skinny rubber tires....
No after market tires in that class although we do use after market tires in our other car classes...

Tjettom Baker


----------



## Crimnick

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Tom.....
> 
> With all due respect,there seems to be a group out there that thinks that anyone not involved with one of the big "sanctioned" race organization are somehow second class HO racers who are out of touch with reality.
> 
> IMHO,"basement racers" probably make up 90% or better of the guys involved in HO slot car racing.Hardly second class citizens.
> Speaking for myself,and perhaps some others out there,when I got back into the hobby 5 or 6 years ago,I was drawn to the "sanctioned racing".
> 
> I gave up on that real quick,after seeing all of the crap that goes along with it on the boards.I dont know for sure,but I would be willing to bet that a lot of others did as I did and soon just said the heck with organized racing.
> 
> I think that a huge part in the success of this bulletin board is the fact that the majority of us here are "basement racers" and participate here because it is devoid of the constant bickering that goes on in other boards where the sun rises and sets on "sanctioned racing".Personally,I think its sundown for a lot of the sanctioned groups.
> 
> Read here a while,and you will see that quite a few guys here have some pretty nice little "organized" clubs of their own.And what they do is of no less importance to me then what the "organized"clubs do.In fact,what they do means absolutely nothing to me.
> 
> So Tom,as I said from the start,with all due respect,this just happens to be my opinion based on my observations over the last few years..YMMV.
> 
> Mike(basement racer for life)


Right on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tjettom

Yes, well what's your point? I hear ya but I don't understand your defense. You seem to say you are offended cause you are a basement racer...Why do you feel offended? Has someone said that it is wrong to basement race? Wasn't me! I do it all the time....so does everybody I know....
God loves the basement racer....How much better could the hobby be than having fun at home. That was the hole idea that made HO what it is today, Isn't it?....

I think I've missed something....

Tjettom


----------



## AfxToo

> With all due respect,there seems to be a group out there that thinks that anyone not involved with one of the big "sanctioned" race organization are somehow second class HO racers who are out of touch with reality.


Really? I think that the vast majority of people who actively support sanctioned racing (by being a member of a national racing group) are and will always be basement racers. I don't see any distinction. I think there are a few people who think that organized racing is somehow "bigger" or more formal than it really is. If there is any elitism, it's rare and hard to find and borderline laughable if encountered. The national racing organizations are just a loosely cobbled together group of regular people who decided to race under a common set of rules and get together once a year for 3 or 4 days of slot car racing, social interaction, camaraderie, and fellowship. These big races can be a great source of sharing and caring not just about the hobby but about things that matter even more. The generosity and kind spirit of the vast majority of racers, the people who organize the races, and the people who host and support the races at the venue is truly inspiring and represents the best of what we can do when we come together to support a hobby that we love and the larger community in which we exist. Basement racing is the foundation of the hobby, but it's quite alright to come up from the basement every now and then and share your passion for the hobby with others on a larger stage with the sun shining.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Tom:

In post #29 you said:

<snip>Mike, That is easier said than done with racing amongst organized groups who have control of the rules.I'm sure you must know this. I'm not merely posting this information for the basement racer although I see I might not should have posted on this board. I see many are not up to speed as far as competitive tjet racing with the major sanctioned groups is concerned.<snip>

If you didn't understand what I was saying,then I'll say it again in plain English.The majority of people in the HO hobby could give a rats ass about organized or sanctioned groups.The majority being "basement racers".


AFX2:You don't see the distinction????? Do you see "basement racers" endlessly bickering on boards about rules and cheating and so forth????I know you read all the same boards as I do.You don't think that any of that is a huge turn off to guys getting into or back into the hobby????? What Ive seen totally killed off any interest I may have had in trying to get involved in organized racing.

Thats why I read all of the boards,but only participate here.I see this bb as just a bunch of guys who shoot the you know what about slot cars,without any of the poison that goes on almost everywhere else.

If I want to deal with crap and drama,I can just go to my job and get my fill

That being said,both of you guys are an asset to this hobby.Dave,you have helped me out a lot over the years,and Tom,Ive been back to fiddling around with my tjets again,and you seem like a guy that knows his stuff and I will probably learn a thing or two or three from.:wave:

Mike


----------



## AfxToo

> AFX2:You don't see the distinction????? Do you see "basement racers" endlessly bickering on boards about rules and cheating and so forth????I know you read all the same boards as I do.You don't think that any of that is a huge turn off to guys getting into or back into the hobby????? What Ive seen totally killed off any interest I may have had in trying to get involved in organized racing.


Mike, it's unfortunate that a very small but prolifically posting minority of people set the tone that others interpret as being "typical." The reality is much different and I shudder whenever I see the stuff you are referring to. It's a turn off for me and I fully understand how someone looking in from the outside would interpret it in the same way and have the same adverse reaction. The Internet is a fabulous communication mechanism, but it does not distinguish between signal and noise and the noise tends to drown out the signal, especially when it's present in such great quantities. The one thing that has always held true for me is that when you get a bunch of people together to share something they all love, like slot car racing, it doesn't matter whether it's in a basement with ad hoc rules or a national event with a printed rule book, it's going to be a good time and the human to human interaction will say a lot more about the health of the hobby than some miscreant with a overactive keyboard and Internet connection. In fact, some of the same people who come across "in your face" way online are in fact fairly meek and mild when dealt with at a face to face level. 

I'm not going to actively recruit people to join this or that racing organization. All I can say is that racing with some of these organizations has given me an opportunity to race more frequently, meet some nice people from all walks of life, race on some great tracks (mostly in basements I might add), and enriched my overall enjoyment and appreciation of the hobby. Whether it's racing slot cars, playing sports, or engaging in any non solitary hobby or competitive venture you are always going to meet people who are doing it for different reasons and bring different personalities and perspectives to the table. The organizations, the venues, the tracks, the types of cars, the racing formats, etc., make no distinction about how the hobby is going to be enjoyed. It's up to the people who participate in the hobby. They are the ones who decide whether it's going to be positive, fun, and uplifting or something else. The fact that you're starting out with the premise of playing with toy cars usually sets the stage for something that trends towards a fun outcome.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Can't we all just race along?*


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

NTxSlotCars said:


> *Can't we all just race along?*


Don't worry,we do.This discussion,as I see it,is not a flame war or attack,but an exchange of thoughts and ideas about something that I feel does in fact bug a lot of people.
As I said,in all of my posts in this thread(I think)I have nothing but respect for the guys that are involved in this discussion.Read the last line of my post.


Dave,good points.Being a radio guy from way back(almost had my full phone lisc)the clean signal vs noise analogy is a good one.

You know,at some point,at some time,I am going to make it a point to try at attend one of these "organized" events.

If for no other reason then to just get out and shake some hands and actually meet some of these people and see for myself what you are talking about.

What I lack in racing skills I can certainly make up for with my ability to talk and have a good time.:hat:

Why we do this???Hmmmmm,sounds like a good topic for a new thread.

Mike


----------



## Mexkilbee

My wife got a hold of an issue of Scaleracing, There was a picture of all the racers at the "Snowball 500" in horseheads New York (Bob Lincoln, Henry Hornish, Frank Spena, Dave Hendricks... Some pretty accomplished HO Racers) she laughed, looked through the whole magazine and called us all a bunch of "Basement dwelling Mutants" and even though she acts all embarresed, she would rather be married to a "Mutant" than a "Loung Lizzard" 
Orginized or not, Even when you get your picture "On the cover of the Rollingstone" still just a basement dwelling mutant!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Tycos


----------



## medic57

*Tom Baker Pity Party*

Tom



> [Hey Superfist.....That's great to know...Thanks for the heads up! These are the things I'm tryin to find out...That sounds like a great replacement armature...


Tom, do you read anything at all or do you just Peruse the Boards, those arms have been out for well over 6 years now as well as some others.

It's seems to me that this: Important Notice Topic was started with one idea in mind,

*(My name is Tom Baker and I can't get anymore original T-Jet Parts anymore)*

Well of course not, Aurora no longer exists, then when ask, or told, to use aftermarket parts of some sort, you said, that wouldn't be the same. Hell, even Montoya agreed with me on that one. Well, what exactly do you want? You then posted on POS a topic called Quick Poll, where you basically ask, and I quote you!



> Posted: Sat Jun 28, 2008 12:08 pm Post subject: Quick Poll
> 
> Hey,,,,,,Out of curiousity (lately) and if you know me,you know I try to be of good character so I'm gonna ask if I have any friends left or did I ever on this board or should I hang up my board involvement.....If you reply,please be truthful as I am understanding and just want to know if my input is ever worth while at all...
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom Baker


Synopsis, You can't find the parts you want, You don't want to use aftermarket parts because they arent the same. You want everybody to feel sorry for you because you can't get what you want. Then you ask, does anybody still like me. Otherwise I will quit using the boards. Does that about some it up?

Oh, and Tom, wasn't it you that said that you enjoy my posts about T-Jets and were in no way upset by anything I posted, to keep up the good work.


----------



## medic57

One more interesting point to be made, A good friend of mine has told me over and over again; you can allow Magnet car racers into a T-Jet club and everything will be just fine, but if you let T-Jet Racers into a Magnet car club, sooner or later, the club will desolve, it is a fact. That's their Modus Operandi.


----------



## blubyu

Medic, I think your friend has lied to you, are T-jets racers went there way and we made some $$$$ selling all are stuff at the last show! Magnets forever,need them for your motor anyway!


----------



## Tjettom

Medic, 
It's very apparent the way things seem to you concerning my post are not at all the way it really is. 

As for my thanking SuperFist for the (Tyco) armature info,It was so I can tell my Tyco friends....I hope that's alright but you even have to comment about that too.

It amazes me how you KEEP saying to use aftermarket parts for tjet motors... I think I would know if there were any aftermarket replacement tjet armatures available.Maybe I am stupid.Where are all these replacement motor parts you speak of?

Are you even a tjet enthusiast. Are you? Why are you so interested in repling to my posts anyway?

Furthermore I don't beleive you have the right to be speaking on my part....
Is there no moderator on this board?
I just don't see your opinions to my post to be benificial.

Tjettom Baker


----------



## Bill Hall

*Calling Doba!*

Cue the popcorn Icon stat!  

Tom all ya gotta do is push the red exclamation point to the right ....that is the call button....aka the batphone.

In general when things get like this we are encouraged to take them off board and use more appropriate avenues for our bickering long before it reaches this stage. For some reason no one has stepped up and advised y'all of this basic HT policy. Kinda how its done around here. For the most part Hank expects us to police ourselves which we do quite successfully. 

On the rare occassion that peacable means fail and carp like this persists Hank will definately drop the hammer.

Please excuse me fer buttin' in.


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## LeeRoy98

*Take it to the Snake Pit*

Mickey,
This is not the proper venue for your remarks. Take it back to the Snake Pit please.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Med,
Do you still have those Tyco chassis for sale? Are they vintage Tycos, or Mattels?

Tyco Texan

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## SuperFist

A Mean Green is a nice replacement T-Jet armature.
They run good and don't get hot, 6.2 ohms.
They're easy to get and not expensive. $5

I race with them exclusively.

*Mean Greens* http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=194174
__________________


----------



## AfxToo

> "Basement dwelling Mutants"


Mexkilbee - My Mom used to call us "Cellar Dwellers" (pronounce "cell-ah dwell-ah" in the local dialect) which we naturally interpreted as a term of endearment. Who wouldn't?

Back in those days we'd find other racers by looking for fliers and cards pinned to a cork board or taped under a counter at the local hobby shop. Very low bandwidth forms of communication but somehow we managed to get a few of us cellar dwellers together every now and then for a friendly slot car race and a few yuks. In between race dates we'd tweak on our cars and paint up some bodies to make 'em look faster even if we couldn't afford anything in the way of real speed parts. I still have most of those cars and I still setup and paint all my own stuff. In 40+ years of playing with slot cars the basic formula, or should I say, my basic approach has remained basically the same. Priority one is having fun. Winning is great, but not mandatory. 

Back to the signal to noise ratio analogy... in all fields where this applies, with communication being a big one, the signal is typically buried deeply in the noise. However, the nature of the signal with respect to the noise allows you to extract the lowly signal quite easily from the dominant noise. The noise tends to be randomly distributed, unfocused, and incoherent while the signal is not. Once you build a detector and filter to separate the useful "signal" from the incoherent "noise" then communication can take place rather easily. This same basic approach applies to most forms of communication, including electromagnetic, acoustic, and now the Internet.


----------



## noddaz

Tjettom said:


> Medic,
> 
> *snip*
> 
> It amazes me how you KEEP saying to use aftermarket parts for tjet motors... I think I would know if there were any aftermarket replacement tjet armatures available.
> *snip
> 
> Tjettom Baker


There are aftermarket Tjet arms available.
You just have to buy the whole JL or AW chassis to get them.
Or troll Ebay....


----------



## Tjettom

GUYS, I don't hardly think ANY rules I race (FRAY,NITRO and most others) would call using a mean green 6.2 ohm arm or a canabalized JL armature a legal replacement 16 ohm minimum tjet arm. If that were the case, I don't believe the class would be called tjet class anymore.I would have thought you tjet guys realized this difference if you do race these most popular tjet group rules. I was thinking there were more racers on this board who were into racing with these groups.it has become most apparent after all this posting that this has been the wrong forum for my post.I do apologise and will try not posting this type of tjet questions here again....Sorry 

Tjettom


----------



## SwamperGene

Tjettom said:


> I don't believe the class would be called tjet class anymore.


Tom I'm a racer and while I see your point I also feel that it can somehow be addressed either through rule changes and/or new product. Think about your above statement for a moment, the only required Aurora component in today's cars are the chassis, gearplate, and arm. Of these, even by your own statements the arm is the "problem". So, as racers, we should start working on solutions. Sure, you and I would love to see a grey tip two lam 16 ohm arm hit the market....but does it have to be exactly that? Seriously, look at what we have today:










Hardly your grandfather's T-Jet.

Here's more food for though...VHORS SS, the cars are extremely comparable to Fray, and they allow a 15 ohm arm. The average JL arm is mid 14 and they are very consistent compared to original product, so yes this is a very viable solution that will result in a similar end result, especially if a third party would make similar arms and magnets available in the aftermarket.


----------



## Tjettom

Swamper Gene,

Hey, now were talkin .....great input, just what I had hoped for...I hear what your saying...Maybe if a few more racers have enough input you never know what might happen. I race all tjet classes but I am most passionate about the rubber tired 1.085 width classes. Thanks for your great opinions.
Gene, the bad thing about using JL armatures is you have to buy and canabalize a whole car to get them.I understand tho sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do...
Hey ,I'm just kickin this stuff around. Ya never know when a vendor such as Dash might show an interest in producing replacement tjet motor parts....ie arms and magnets...As far as I am concerned that would be a prerequisite before actually trying to produce a tjet clone. If ya can't produce arms and magnets then you may as well not do the chassis....Just how many thousand empty Aurora tjet chassis do you think could use a decent arm and magnets..
I just posted this topic mainly for food for thought as the lack of (motor)parts is hurting our local racer count. ...
Thanks for your opinions Swamper Gene,

Tjettom Baker

Long live the tjet,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## SuperFist

If you want some stock T-Jet armatures find a track that sells American Line HO parts,
and get the AML 308 stock T-Jet armature.

REH might even have some.
__________________


----------



## SuperFist

*REH Distributing* http://www.slotcars.org/reh/









__________________


----------



## SwamperGene

Tjettom said:


> ...the bad thing about using JL armatures is you have to buy and canabalize a whole car to get them.


In hindsight, the whole issue could have been dealt with better back when JL mags were "legalized". Think about it...for the most part, for every Fray-style car or spare set of mags in our boxes, there is, or at least was, an orphaned armature out there.

I think modern "T-Jet" racing will adapt and survive. The supply problems will be felt harder in the stock rubber tire classes, but if you keep it simple...no balanced or otherwise modified arms in particular...I think pretty much every cars' potential is close enough to keep the class alive for some time yet. When our paper-bodied dirt mod class was thriving (stock chassis w/ AFX ot Tomy wheels), I think I threw out maybe one nos chassis out of probably twenty five or so I built and sold, and these cars all ran within tenths of each other when done. In fact, the popularity of the class was due in part to the close racing it provides.


----------



## micyou03

How about buying from online sources?

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_aurora.htm

or buying complete chassis and usind what you need?

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/aurora_cars_cart.htm


----------



## Tjettom

We use these sources for what is left of OEM Aurora armatures....Also I beleive REH has no more loose armatures only complete chassis... As for the availability of OEM Aurora arms,it is said to be getting slim...Then as far as racing a tjet competitive amoungst the most popular racing groups,the OEM armature is at best a crap shoot for being competitive.The fact remains someone needs to produce a quality replacement armature for the tjet. At this time I have an order for 50 Aurora arms from JAG hobbies..How many usable (COMPETITIVE) arms if any is yet to be seen. So, when organizing tjet racing it has become difficult when trying to keep racers supplied with competitive armatures. Personally at my track,I have dealt with the armature imparity by building a much smaller track than is normally used at most competitive tjet races and I have developed several dirt car classes which use JL skinny rubber tires to lessen traction therefore giving more average armatures a chance...Being an old tjet lover since '63 I am always advocating for the tjets longevity since they have given so much fun to me.. Hope to see them around for a long time so new racers can enjoy racing the little buggers too...

Tjettom


----------



## martybauer31

Tjettom said:


> At this time I have an order for 50 Aurora arms from JAG hobbies..How many usable (COMPETITIVE) arms if any is yet to be seen.
> Tjettom


And that is the primary reason why competitive t-jet racing could go the way of the dodo. It makes zero sense that the "powers that be" for all these slot car racing groups would not be willing to change some rules to allow the JL arms to be run. I fail to understand why you can cannibalize a 40 year old car but not one that is a year old because it may ohm out 1 to 1.5 ohms less?

It's made a lot of us feel like the fray/vhors groups are an exclusive club, and the only way you can get in is to have a huge stash of spare parts to sift through in hopes of finding a good one. It's been very evident at the fray the last 2 years, which were my first there. A great group of guys and a lot of fun, but very discouraging to know you're going to be down right away due to the lack of good parts. The new gears have certainly helped, but we don't have the motors. Allowing in some newer and potentially better arms in the JL's would seem to make things a bit more competitive..... but maybe that isn't what the old school guys want.

They are great cars and I love them, but I fail to see how swapping in a JL motor no longer makes it a t-jet. I have to agree with Gene 100% and others that have been saying it throughout this thread, not sure how he magically said it right so that you see it Tom. 

I was at a local car show last weekend, and seeing a 42' Ford with a 351 Cleveland stuffed in it versus the original motor due to lack of parts is still a beauty in my book and I would drive it any day of the week.


----------



## medic57

I don't understand why it is ok to run RTHO gears at $30 a pop, aftermarket tires, gears, rims, bodies that look nothing like anything real and yet, a racer has to have 37 year old armature and magnets or it's not legal, As Ricky Ricardo would say, splain it to me.


----------



## SwamperGene

> Allowing in some newer and potentially better arms in the JL's would seem to make things a bit more competitive..... but maybe that isn't what the old school guys want.


Bingo

The real problem is going to be backwards compatibility. Coupled with JL/AW mags, 1.5-2 ohms will make a slight difference, as will the tri-lam design. In essence, allowing something like the JL arm will instantly render the current field obsolete. Even if the change were made, the higher consistency of the newer arms would make it easier for the "budget racer" to become competitive...and I believe you are right Marty this may not be desireable to the hardcore "old school". But there are already lessons out there to be learned from actions like this, ie organized high end mag car racing that has been carefully crafted (even if unintended) over the years to ensure that the winners keep on winning. And this takes me back to my very first post in this thread. Rules must be adaptive and condusive to the good of the hobby. It's the "old school" that generally fights change, but if they want to keep this fun part of the hobby alive, sooner or later someone has to put their foot down and say "I don't care if I win or lose....something's wrong and changes have to be made."

At the very least, the whole idea is something that the influential people should be toying with. At the same time, I don't think it's entirely fair to disrespect the people who have invested alot in their cars, so it's gonna have to be a gradual change. IMO the best way to do it would be to implement a second class utilizing the new arms within the "big" groups and see where it goes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

What if we Built our own arms?


----------



## Tjettom

Hey guys thanks for the great and reasonable discussion concerning tjet motors. I appreciate opinions from knowledgeable sources.

I'm wondering if the organized groups don't go with JL armatures is because they aren't available as replacement parts and the only way to aquire them is to buy complete cars? I tried to buy JL arms in quantity only to find them to no availability.Also,I have the understanding the quantities of JL tjet cars aren't that great either. You other knowledgeable tjet guys guys got any info pertaining to this? 

This discussion is more of the reason for my original post.
Thanks all for sharing your knowledge for the rest of the interested folks.

Medic, I don't have the official answer to your latest question but my opinion would be the reason for having to use up to 45 year old armatures is because there are no others that are readily available at this time that are sold as a replacement. The JLs aren't really the answer at this point as they aren't sold separately.. Another good point is why do manufacturers not provide replacement motor parts? I guess they probably have no where to sell them these days with full service hobby shops being a rarity.

Thanks for the discussion...I'm still hoping someday soon someone will produce some consistant quality tjet arms...and oh yeah some decent motor magnets too.

Tjettom


----------



## SwamperGene

I'd love to see replacement parts brought to market. My problem is that we race pretty much anything so tearing apart JL/AW cars isn't the solution for me, either. In fact I've been sitting on a Fray-style build solely because I don't have any spare mags and I'm not gonna start tearing my JL/AW cars apart as I enjoy them too.



> Another good point is why do manufacturers not provide replacement motor parts?


In part this may be due to the lack of the need to. Using the term manufacturer(S) is a stretch. Aside from BSRT, Slottech, and Wizzard, there are only three companies injecting complete _mass-appealing_ HO cars into the hobby with any regularity...AW, LL, and Tomy. Only one, AW, is providing a wide variety and even that's fallen off a bit. The problem for us is, AW isn't in the market to enhance racing programs, they design and market adult collectibles.



> What if we Built our own arms?


That goes into "unlimited" territory, if you allow people to "wind their own" you lose the consistency needed for any of the growth oriented classes. Look at the results from the two recent "national" events...where you had 19/37 racers for structured classes like SS, unlimited drew about 6/18 guys by the looks of it.


----------



## medic57

Nuthing will change in T-Jets, the big boys won't allow it. Sorry for my ramblings Tom. I'm done anyway, sold everything a couple of days ago. To a lot of you's great joy, I won't be racing or posting anymore. It's been a strange trip for 6 years.


----------



## lenny

Tjettom said:


> and oh yeah some decent motor magnets too.
> 
> Tjettom


That might not be too far away...


----------



## noddaz

*Huh...?*



Tjettom said:


> Swamper Gene,
> 
> Hey, now were talkin .....great input, just what I had hoped for...I hear what your saying...Maybe if a few more racers have enough input you never know what might happen. I race all tjet classes but I am most passionate about the rubber tired 1.085 width classes. Thanks for your great opinions.
> *Gene, the bad thing about using JL armatures is you have to buy and canabalize a whole car to get them.I understand tho sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do...*
> Hey ,I'm just kickin this stuff around. Ya never know when a vendor such as Dash might show an interest in producing replacement tjet motor parts....ie arms and magnets...As far as I am concerned that would be a prerequisite before actually trying to produce a tjet clone. If ya can't produce arms and magnets then you may as well not do the chassis....Just how many thousand empty Aurora tjet chassis do you think could use a decent arm and magnets..
> I just posted this topic mainly for food for thought as the lack of (motor)parts is hurting our local racer count. ...
> Thanks for your opinions Swamper Gene,
> 
> Tjettom Baker
> 
> Long live the tjet,
> Tjettom Baker


While most classes do not allow JL/AW arms yet, I think that it will just be a matter of time.
And as for your statement above (the part I made bold) most of the JL/AW cars I have bought were for the bodies or for parts....... 

Scott


----------



## medic57

It's been a strange 6 years, but hey, everything ends sooner or later. Sold ALL of my HO stuff last week, except my Parma's (more on that later). The reason, well, the biggest one, no racing around here anymore, let me re-phrase that, no GOOD racing around here anymore. My opinion anyway. Sundowners desolved, of course that was mostly brought about by CITRO forming. CITRO which stands for Central Illinois T-Jet Racing Organization, so you can see what my statement means in no GOOD racing, and by the way, I am not alone in thinking that there is no GOOD racing around here anymore. Here is their line up for there 1st race.

IROC JL 500's
Dirt late model Stockers T-Jets
NITRO T-Jets
G-Jets

Talk about a speedy line-up

And this statement from a member of CITRO

Quote:
I guess CITRO is the only game in town. 

I don't imagine CITRO will last long though, they started out as The Raymond Street Guys, couldn't get along and broke up, they decided to race with our group and Sundowners was formed, problems formed there, mostly cheating by a few, they even admitted cheating, every time someone got caught cheating they changed the rules, of course, it goes without saying that a few racers never wanted to Tech after a race, and now Sundowners is no more. 

So now they have CITRO, I'll give em 2 years at best. 

Springfield races Tyco's on Thursday nights and is 90 miles away, $4 a gallon.

Centrailia races Package stock stuff and is 100 mile away, $4 a gallon.

Indy doesn't race anymore to speak of. Also 150 mile away $4 a gallon.

I will miss most of the racing and having a good time, the 2 things that stick out in my mind that were the most incredible! Visiting Homers in Atlanta, his setup is the most incredible setup in all of Slotdom, and Racing at The Outhouse Invitational, after racing at Zipp's place at the OI there is nowhere to go but downhill. It truely is a Party where a race breaks out.

But one place that sticks out way above all the rest, Telstar Model Raceway in Olney, Illinois. The track was bad, didn't run half the time and they only ran Life Like M-Chassis, but I had more fun there than anywhere I ever raced, every time. Darrel is a one of a kind guy who just knows how to have fun. He is the best.

Now, about the Parma's, I dissasembled my track but not the table, the reason? We have no less than 9 people who want to run 32nd scale, not bad for a start-up, so, the table has been refitted with Artin track and we will be running 32nd scale races. The rules, as long as 1 car doesn't run away from another car, it is legal. 
Soooo, onward we, sorry, I go, just in a different direction. And, just maybe, I'll play a little more Golf this year.

One more thing, at the final HO race I went to, I truely had a good time as did everyone else. The racing was a blast, as was the comraderie, the food and refreshments were the best anywhere, so I guess I ended on a really good note.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Tycos


----------



## medic57

Yep, for about 17 years I believe.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*tycos*

i bet you helped form there club! :wave:


----------



## medic57

Nope, olny raced there once at a HOPRA event, Gary, Tim and Rick raced many times with us at Randy's house though as did Rod and Alan from Lincoln Illinois, at 1 race we had 28 racers in Randy's garage, several times we had 20or more. We raced Life Like M-Chassis, lexan bodies, any tires, any gears, P-Cup, Natioal Rules. UFHORA Amature Modified, had lots of races and prises and payouts and good food. And a good time.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*race*

that sounds like a good time , almost to good to be true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tjettom

What happened to the original thread? 

I can't see these latest issues relavent....

Tjettom Baker


----------



## medic57

Tom

Your original thread was lost very quickly, long before I posted with what I thought were legitimate answers to your questions, for my trouble of offering my answers, I was met with this.



> Here's my response to your most *offensive* and re *dic* *clueless* questions....


If you read my 1st post here, I offered what I thought were legitimate answers to your questions. I offered 3 answers to your questions. I did not insult you in any way. I did not question your motives. I simply answered with what I thought were the best answers according to my limited knowledge.

Funny, even Montoya1 said this.



> This same topic is all over the www, no idea if it is the same poster but so far any suggestions for a way out gets rejected out of hand.


You wanted everyone to know that you could no longer get massive quantities of parts. Then you wanted everyone to know that because of this you wouldn't be racing anymore.



> Because of circumstances beyond our control,all T-jet races at
> Tjettom's Slot Car Alley will be cancelled directly after the Dash
> For Cash race next Sunday,June 22nd.
> Due to the inability of procurring suitable replacement T-jet
> motor parts; ie. armatures and motor magnets,we have been forced to
> face the facts and come to the unhappy decision to end future
> competitive T-jet racing after all.


You want parts?

http://agg.fsmra.com/prodlist.html

T-Jet Arms and Magnets. Maybe a bit pricey, but no sorting required, much cheaper than buy massive quantities.


----------



## blubyu

8 pages with little info! Go race the Fray or change the rules to suit your GROUP! Medic I'll give you less than 2yrs and you will be back with HO.


----------



## medic57

Not a chance.:wave: I may get out of 32nds someday but I won't return to HO's. I sold it all, Cars, Parts, Tools, everything. To exspensive to replace.


----------



## blubyu

Why? There are no more classes for your Poly cars. You can stick to your building and driving skills in ceramic S/S NOW!


----------



## blubyu

Biggest class in HO's


----------



## blubyu

1/32 are just overgrown T-jets anyway,Good luck on that!


----------



## medic57

> You can stick to your building and driving skills in ceramic S/S NOW!


And race them where?



> 1/32 are just overgrown T-jets anyway,Good luck on that!


Maybe, but we already have 9 racers lined up with thier own cars to race, and besides, even an Artin is faster than a T-Jet.


----------



## demo49

Medic
If you are done with HOs then you have no reason to be on this thread. Move on over to the 1/32 bbs, I'm sure they will enjoy ya!


1/32 scale cars are just T-Jets on Steroids.


ENJOY


----------



## wheelszk

Why doesn't someone just put a lock on this,I think it's time.


----------



## Griffworks

Alright you guys... Play nice with each other or the thread gets locked and I'll hand out infraction points. This is a hobby and supposed to be fun, right? This back and forth stuff doesn't seem like it's doing anything fun for anyone. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Mexkilbee

You are never going to get everyone to cross the finish within a few thousandths from each other. Not every finish is a photo finish. Racing is a story of the have and have nots, allways has been, allways will be. Changing the rules, changing the classes, heck I bet changing the scale, won't cure the problem. Race Crash and Burn style with points, make up season long points (a Championship). Allow the use of balanced arms (It would cut down on the cost, i'd rather buy one balanced ready to go arm, than 3 chasis (and still not get a good arm out of them)). TJet Tom, there is no way to make things (racing) even, unless you throw out the best, and keep the also rans. But in time even one of them will be running away from the field. Or you could have qualifing and not let the slower guys race. But then how does t-jet racing grow, by keeping it exclusive. It's time to tell your racers, to put thier big boy pants on, and get better at it, or quit, and put their boxes up on eBay. 
As i said in my first post: Racing the Sport of Kings......


----------



## NTxSlotCars

You know, I still think Tycos would just solve everything.

Ted the Tyco Totalitarian


----------



## brownie374

I think he likes tycos


----------



## SuperFist

*Tycos*

Tycos


----------



## neorules

Problem solved-- here's racing at its closest:

Message 
neorules
POS Part Time Contributor


Joined: 02 May 2007
Posts: 177

Posted: Tue Jul 08, 2008 10:36 pm Post subject: Hindtit to the Rescue 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We here at Hindtit pride ourselves on coming up with creative solutions to complex problems in HO racing. Recently we observed a discussion regarding creating a class where cars with little downforce could be raced equally. After Much thought and research we have come up with the perfect solution to this problem. We have created a car that is GUARANTEED To BE EQUAL WITH ALL HINDTIT CARS OF THIS TYPE. Our research has shown that these cars are so equal that however they are lined up at the start of the race is exactly the same as the finish. How , you may ask is a company able to produce such equal specimans? Well we here at HINDTIT have come up with an IDEA so obvious we were shocked no one had thought of it before. What Is this solution the braintrust at Hindtit has produced you may ask. Well I'm here to tell you after much work, many hours of study and an incredible understanding of little car peformance, this solution is hereby humbly offered. ONE MAGNET CARS--- Yes you heard right!!! ONE MAGNET CARS. WE found these cars were all exactly equal. In Fact we found tire height doesn't matter. Gear ratio: Nope doesn't matter. In fact we found they work just the same with no gears at all. What power is needed? Doesn't matter. Hell ,you can race these babies with your track plugged into the toaster, or the pool table, power or voltage just doesn't seem to matter. We were Amazed!! So there you have it: HINTIT to the rescue once again. Remember our motto: We Suck so You Don"t HAve TO--- Watch For Us ---- In Your Rearview Mirror


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I just had to some back and read it again.


----------



## Mexkilbee

I have to apologise to TJet Tom, after a summer of not going to the track, finally made it due to the wife and kids going on a little vac. to visit family. The stock T-Jet class is dead. The only people that race stock are the guys that have the cars allready, and even they just race because. There efforts are in Fray T-Jet, and all there "Good" parts are in reserve for that class. The store owner (George @ Cash n Burn Speedway, in Springville NY) stated that the kids just don't want to get into Stock T-Jets. You either have them and all the parts, or you buy and race Slot it 1/32 scale spec seires. 
His argument was the best I've heard so far. He can't sell from and internet site, young racers come in and they want to see it, and don't want to pay the markup for stuff they can e-mail away for. And then when they see the cost of everything needed to be compititive, they spend that $100.00 on a slot-it 1/32, anglewinder pod, boxer motor, gears, and slip ons, and they are racing, and doing well in the 1/32nd races. I sat down and figured it out, I think my "Stock" T-jet days are numbered. I'll race the Fray/SS T-Jet class every chance I get. But the weekly race program looks good in 1/32. 
My next question to everyone is whats the replacement? When will the Jonny lightnings start being accepted. I don't think they are a bad car. They are readily availible, a solution is needed.


----------

